# [SOLVED] Updating icons cache

## wirus

Witam,

Podczasz upgrade dostaje:

```
 * Installing GNOME 2 GConf schemas

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

 * Updating icons cache ...

The generated cache was invalid.                                                 [ !! ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

Jak to nareperować ;)

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by wirus on Mon Nov 26, 2007 6:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
for katalog in $(find /usr/share/icons -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d) ; do if [[ -f "${katalog}/index.theme" ]] ; then gtk-update-icon-cache -v "${katalog}" || echo "Aktualizacja cache nie udała się w ${katalog}" ; fi ; done
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## wirus

```
File not found: /usr/share/icons/LargePrint/icon-theme.cache

Aktualizacja cache nie udała się w /usr/share/icons/LargePrint

File not found: /usr/share/icons/HighContrast/icon-theme.cache

Aktualizacja cache nie udała się w /usr/share/icons/HighContrast

File not found: /usr/share/icons/HighContrastInverse/icon-theme.cache

Aktualizacja cache nie udała się w /usr/share/icons/HighContrastInverse

File not found: /usr/share/icons/LowContrast/icon-theme.cache

Aktualizacja cache nie udała się w /usr/share/icons/LowContrast
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *wirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> File not found: /usr/share/icons/LargePrint/icon-theme.cache
> 
> ...

 

Pokaż wynik:

```
portageq has_version / app-portage/portage-utils || emerge portage-utils &>/dev/null

q -r &>/dev/null

qfile /usr/share/icons/{LargePrint,HighContrast,HighContrastInverse,LowContrast}{,/index.theme}
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## wirus

```
eniac ~ # portageq has_version / app-portage/portage-utils || emerge portage-utils &>/dev/null

eniac ~ #

eniac ~ # q -r &>/dev/null

eniac ~ #

eniac ~ # qfile /usr/share/icons/{LargePrint,HighContrast,HighContrastInverse,LowContrast}{,/index.theme}

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/LargePrint)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/LargePrint/index.theme)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/HighContrast)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/HighContrast/index.theme)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/HighContrastInverse)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/HighContrastInverse/index.theme)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/LowContrast)

x11-themes/gnome-themes (/usr/share/icons/LowContrast/index.theme)

eniac ~ # 
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *wirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # qfile /usr/share/icons/{LargePrint,HighContrast,HighContrastInverse,LowContrast}{,/index.theme}
> 
> ...

 

Może wykonaj:

```
rm -fr /usr/share/icons/{LargePrint,HighContrast,HighContrastInverse,LowContrast}

emerge -1 gnome-themes
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## wirus

pomogło usunięcie folderu /usr/share/icons/d3a-icons

----------

## kreon28

 *wirus wrote:*   

> pomogło usunięcie folderu /usr/share/icons/d3a-icons

 

Mam ten sam problem ale nie mam takich ikon  :Smile:  wiec co usunac...?

----------

## largo3

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> for katalog in $(find /usr/share/icons -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d) ; do if [[ -f "${katalog}/index.theme" ]] ; then gtk-update-icon-cache -v "${katalog}" || echo "Aktualizacja cache nie udała się w ${katalog}" ; fi ; done
> ```
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wirus

 *kreon28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam ten sam problem ale nie mam takich ikon :) wiec co usunac...?

 

Można znaleźć "łopatologicznie" poprzez eliminację, przenieś w inne miejsce 

połowę folderów z /usr/share/icons, potem  emerge czegoś tam i obserwuj... jeśli dalej

błąd to przenieś kolejne itp. itd. Wiem, że to głupie ale prowadzi do rozwiązania.

----------

